# Liquid Flourish Iron shrimp safe?



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

The caveat is my shrimp have been experiencing a slightly higher than normal death rate that I am trying to figure out (my water is very hard) but I use the full range of Flourish products including Flourish, excel, nitrogen (hardly ever since I have plenty of nitrates), potassium, phosphorus, and iron. I have not noticed any issue adding the iron and it seems to help my red plants quite a bit. They seem redder a day or so after I dose.

I kind of a newb but I don't like dripping the stuff directly in the tank, always afraid some critter will get a gill full of concentrate so I add those things now into my HOB filter so they at least mix with some water first.


----------



## Jaiel0b (Feb 12, 2015)

I am a newb as well, but i have some crs and have been dosing the whole Flourish line and havent had any problems.


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. anyone else that can pitch in?


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

It is when you follow directions closely.

Metals and invertebrates don't mix well.

1ml per 10 gallons 3 times per week.

I used Rota.la calculator to figure out this using the EI daily method for you.

Get yourself a long pipette and never use the bottle cap as a measuring device.

I labeled my pipettes so I don't accidentally use a peroxide pipette for water testing, feeding etc.

I dose macros Sun, Tues, Thurs and Micros Mon, Wed, Fri. Saturday is water change day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Might want to be careful with the Trace, at least, although I believe most of the others have been used without issues.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7489553


----------



## Kdog (Apr 13, 2014)

Been dosing flourish iron for a year now. Did not notice any change to my shrimps.


----------

